
Faster R-CNN: explanation of the state-of-the-art model for object detection - sameoldstory
https://tryolabs.com/blog/2018/01/18/faster-r-cnn-down-the-rabbit-hole-of-modern-object-detection/?HN
======
tinchox
Great post. Thanks for sharing!

Quick question. Which are the main reasons behind using Faster R-CNN instead
of other models such as SSD for instance?

